# Backwater or yellow river



## basswilson87 (Mar 31, 2010)

Aight guys just wondering if bw or yellow river been doing any good, an if so have you been catching any on the main river or just the creeks off the main,got a tournament this weekend an have not have time to pre-fish any so any info would help


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I would run up yellow past boiling creek and in between Miller's Bluff...bang-o-lure and baby brush hog have been producing for me lately on yellow.


----------



## basswilson87 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ah thanks jcoss yea I usually fish where the pillions are in the middle of the river an drift back down but I haven't fished there any this year an with the spawned idk if the fish are on the main river or just hit all the little creeks on the way up.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

IMO i would stick to the main river...i haven't had much luck in the sloughs/creeks so far; but you never really know what the bass are gonna be doing on the river.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

If the river continues to fall and the water temperature rising I would start out in the main river channel. I believe some bass do spawn in backwater but I believe the river bass just spawn later because it takes the water a little longer to reach their spawning temp window.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

I have been fishing blackwater and catching quite a few decent bass mostly in the mouths of creeks and some in the back channels. The bigger bass i was catching close to I 10 in the reeds and grass chasing baitfish on cranks. The rat reds will worry you to death if its tourney time. I have been picking up lot of smaller bass dragging a worm or fluke through the pads and weeds in the creeks. hope it helps good luck


----------



## basswilson87 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys..guess I'm gana hit yellow an try my luck over there all I'm looking for is 5 good ones so hopefully I can pull it off.


----------

